# Califur: Who Wants To Make A Furry Movie?



## Rivercoon (May 17, 2017)

Open discussion for those who have or are interested in working on furry film projects.  Amateur or professional.

6PM Saturday in the Board Room,  outside the Dealers Den.

Come join the fun!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2017)

Oh Furry Jesus, please no. ;~;


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2017)

Please no Furry movie.

We'll end up with practically only Furries buying it, and the ones who don't like it will end up being shunned by those who do.


----------



## Rivercoon (May 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Please no Furry movie.
> 
> We'll end up with practically only Furries buying it, and the ones who don't like it will end up being shunned by those who do.



What, you don't like furry movies?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2017)

Rivercoon said:


> What, you don't like furry movies?


I don't really like the idea, no.

Furries are cringy enough as it is, mate. We don't need yet another thing to cringe about.


----------



## Rivercoon (May 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't really like the idea, no.
> 
> Furries are cringy enough as it is, mate. We don't need yet another thing to cringe about.



You don't want to watch Kaze: Ghost Warrior, Bitter Lake or even Zootopia, no one will force you to.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2017)

Rivercoon said:


> You don't want to watch Kaze: Ghost Warrior, Bitter Lake or even Zootopia, no one will force you to.


Zootopia's a good movie. It's also not a Furry movie. It's a Disney cartoon movie. Just sayin'.


----------



## Rivercoon (May 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Zootopia's a good movie. It's also not a Furry movie. It's a Disney cartoon movie. Just sayin'.



Why can it not be both? It's about furries.  No humans in sight.  And don't tell me they were not marketing to us. 
So where do you draw the line?  Planet of the Apes?  Fritz the Cat?  Felidae?  Howard the Duck?  The Chronicles of Narnia?
Just because projects discussed at the SIG probably will not lead to a slew of billion dollar blockbusters any attempts at film making are unworthy?  I say no.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2017)

Rivercoon said:


> Why can it not be both? It's about furries.  No humans in sight.  And don't tell me they were not marketing to us.
> So where do you draw the line?  Planet of the Apes?  Fritz the Cat?  Felidae?  Howard the Duck?  The Chronicles of Narnia?
> Just because projects discussed at the SIG probably will not lead to a slew of billion dollar blockbusters any attempts at film making are unworthy?  I say no.


I don't like the idea, but people are free to do whatever they wish. Furries are scrutinized, hated and misunderstood enough as it is, mate. 

If or when a movie is made, they are the ones who will have to take in criticism, be it good or bad, and any backlash that might rise. They will have to be prepared for anything that might occur.

But hey, the movie might end up being good. In that case, more power to ya. I might watch it in order to provide criticism, but that's it. 

And no. Zootopia was geared towards kids and their parents(perhaps even SJW's and Communists all over the fucking campuses). It's not confirmed that it was geared towards Furries, although it's kinda implied. Unless there's concrete evidence about it, it's nothing but wishful thinking.


----------



## Rivercoon (May 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> If or when a movie is made, they are the ones who will have to take in criticism, be it good or bad, and any backlash that might rise. They will have to be prepared for anything that might occur.



Is this not the case with every movie made, no matter who is doing it?


----------



## Yvvki (May 23, 2017)

Is this going to be animated?


----------



## Rivercoon (May 24, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Is this going to be animated?


The panel was not a presentation of a particular project but an open forum for people to get together and talk about a variety of project ideas and see what each other are working on.  Some discussed were animated some live action.  The particular one I've been working on would be live action.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 8, 2017)

Rivercoon said:


> Amateur or professional.


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 8, 2017)

Ohgod.... I'm scared now. ;;


----------



## Rivercoon (Jun 9, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Ohgod.... I'm scared now. ;;



Scared of what?  It is based on one of seminal pieces of fiction from the early days of the fandom.

www.furaffinity.net: Travelling Music by Chipotle
Travelling Music | SoFurry


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 9, 2017)

Rivercoon said:


> Scared of what?  It is based on one of seminal pieces of fiction from the early days of the fandom.
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Travelling Music by Chipotle
> Travelling Music | SoFurry


I'm scared of the reason that other guy posted a picture of a couch. Usually those are in porn videos. X)

I guess you missed that.


----------



## Rivercoon (Jun 9, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I'm scared of the reason that other guy posted a picture of a couch. Usually those are in porn videos. X)
> 
> I guess you missed that.



I got it.  I just chose to ignore it.
There is a couch in the story, but it isn't very comfortable so most people just sit on the floor.


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 9, 2017)

Rivercoon said:


> I got it.  I just chose to ignore it.
> There is a couch in the story, but it isn't very comfortable so most people just sit on the floor.


Ah fair enough. That seems cool. Lol


----------



## Rivercoon (Jun 26, 2017)

FYI: The rewrite on the screenplay I've been working on is finished.  Now looking for readers to point out plot holes and such.


----------



## DarkMeW (Jul 5, 2017)

I had wrote part of a furry movie a long time back. It was a comedy but I lost steam on finishing the script. As I'm not actually a furry, but been involved periodically in the fandom for a long time, I was pretty sure it wouldn't go over well and I couldn't figure out the basics on funding it (this was long before kickstarter was a thing.) 

I'd say unless you get funding that could allow you to make it more universally appealing, I wouldn't waste time on it other then practice in writing screenplays.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 5, 2017)

Rivercoon said:


> FYI: The rewrite on the screenplay I've been working on is finished.  Now looking for readers to point out plot holes and such.



How about posting a PDF on the board or at least a excerpt, I'm pretty sure no one here will steal your script?


----------



## Rivercoon (Jul 5, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> How about posting a PDF on the board or at least a excerpt, I'm pretty sure no one here will steal your script?



Maybe, maybe not.  In any case I don't want to see a flame war starting between people arguing over their opinions of the screenplay.  I'm sending PDFs directly to those who ask and requesting they send comments back to me.  www.furaffinity.net: Screenplay Updated - needs readers by Rivercoon


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 10, 2017)

If this is animated it actually be cool to see some OCs in a real life show or movie..
If not animated and your thinking people in fursuits....PLEASE NO!!!


----------



## Rivercoon (Jul 19, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> If this is animated it actually be cool to see some OCs in a real life show or movie..
> If not animated and your thinking people in fursuits....PLEASE NO!!!



Not fursuits.  That was done in Bitter Lake. This would require one furry character in GOOD prosthetic makeup.  Going for this sort of look. odysseusut.deviantart.com: Backward Glance Do you know any good makeup artists?


----------

